# Emmafest



## Ginger23 (Sep 27, 2019)

Emmafest in memory of Emma Polunsky
Nov. 26th Kickbutt Coffee
Austin, TX


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Sep 27, 2019)

Likely gonna be something in Indiana before that, too. Hopeful I can make it out to both.

4loko wont ever go down the same, RIP

edit: i just noticed you included a spaghetti tacos pic <3 <3 <3


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't know this person but I'm curious to know what happened if anyone wants to share.


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Sep 27, 2019)

Emma was a really friendly, welcoming, and supportive person in the midwest-to-south folk punk and travel circuit. She was a good friend to those of us who knew her, and honestly still a good friend to those just passing through. Amazing sense of humor, constantly shitposting and making people laugh, always making sure everyone was fed and safe, played a mean accordion. This past week, Emma took her own life. 

It warms my heart to see how all the people whose lives she touched are coming together, though. And how many of her memorial events are parties, she'd have loved to see it.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Sep 28, 2019)

Sorry for the lost, seems like a great individual. Be safe an just love each other kids, we r all we have...from my perspective at least .


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Sep 30, 2019)

Emma was a dear friend of mine. I adored her to bits and pieces and considered her an auntie to my dog Cujo. 

This week has been really hard for a lot of people in the traveling and folk punk community. I encourage everyone to check in on their friends and loved ones and strive to make this world a bit of a friendlier place.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 30, 2019)

damn that's sad, seconding also @Geraldo here, it's a better life bein loving toward each other


----------

